# Harness keeping dog calmer?



## jenneses (Aug 1, 2012)

I've been having Chase wear a new harness (hurtta y harness) the past 10 days or so. I've noticed he's calmer when wearing it. Doesn't chase other animals, doesn't jump as much and when coming inside he lays down calmly rather than zooming around looking for a cat to tease. It's not tight so it's not restricting his breathing. In fact, when he has gotten hyper chasing cats and barking, I've put it on him and noticed immediately he was calmer. Also during training when wearing the harness he's better able to focus.

Has anyone else had experiences like this?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Abbylynn my Dobie/Rott is like this. Much calmer with a harness from day one. She also has thunderstorm anxiety issues. I sometimes think the wrapping around of the harness makes her feel secure ... sort of like a Thundershirt? Just my observation? Not necessarily correct! Lol! 

I have a Martingale collar if I am not using the harness.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I think for some dogs it acts like a body wrap or thundershirt. I know my Alice almost falls asleep if you put a harness on her and I have a young dog in my intro to Agility class who is sort of overly calm with her Freedom Harness on, but you take it off and she is ready to go.


----------



## jenneses (Aug 1, 2012)

That's very handy for me! Insta-calm with harness. It's even better that he likes the harness. If I leave it on the floor he brings it to me. He doesn't even do that with his leash. Weird dog.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

jenneses said:


> That's very handy for me! Insta-calm with harness. It's even better that he likes the harness. If I leave it on the floor he brings it to me. He doesn't even do that with his leash. Weird dog.


That is great initiative on Chase's part.  He will tell you when he wants to go out that way. My little 12 pound Eddee loves his harness. He will jump up on to the back of a chair and try to put his head through when he sees it in my hand. (He always has to be up high on something! Lol! He wants to be tall.)


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

My dogs are not calmer with their harnesses, but they LOVE them because it means a walk. Bob will zoom between me and DH, jumping up like a circus dog not touching either of us.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Snowball doesn't get calmer with the harness on (he loves walks). However, he is leash reactive and when there is another dog around, he calms down a lot more if we hold onto his harness than if we hold onto his collar or just hold the leash.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Shug will bring her Thundershirt to my mom and ask for it to be put on. I imagine the harness is having a similar effect.


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

My dogs aren't calmer with their harnesses on, but Coco seems calmer with a Thundershirt (what little we've used of it so far). Could be she needs more wrapped around her than just a harness.

Lucky is hyper regardless. He tries to chew the harness off.

I do imagine, though, that with some dogs the harness may be enough wraparound to calm them.


----------



## Svdavis223 (Nov 23, 2019)

jenneses said:


> I've been having Chase wear a new harness (hurtta y harness) the past 10 days or so. I've noticed he's calmer when wearing it. Doesn't chase other animals, doesn't jump as much and when coming inside he lays down calmly rather than zooming around looking for a cat to tease. It's not tight so it's not restricting his breathing. In fact, when he has gotten hyper chasing cats and barking, I've put it on him and noticed immediately he was calmer. Also during training when wearing the harness he's better able to focus.
> 
> Has anyone else had experiences like this?


I have noticed the same response with my puppy..Thank God!


----------



## Alexliu (Nov 19, 2019)

Harness is simply a tool, and also the key to maintaining puppies peaceful is instruction. Harness seems as if your puppy is absolutely excited to obtain his funnel on so he is able to go on a walk. An effective way to conquer this is to apply treats to incentive your pet for keeping still up until you obtain the funnel on. It will help to possess a 2nd particular person to help you with this until your dog understands that remaining still gets him compensated. Make use of a “high-value” deal with – which is anything your dog really likes – and commence by giving him some treats before he views the utilize. Bring out the utilize and if he begins to get really jumpy and out of control, place it from view again. Every time he calms straight down, he will get compensated – the entire time till the utilize is completely on!


----------

